# Tank construction



## Random_irish_guy (Feb 11, 2018)

Ok so this is my first post just joined could really use some help/advice

How difficult would it be to build a 72x12x12 out of 10mm *** never built a tank before

Problem is I can't find a local place that will do it For a reasonable price

But I talked to a glass company that said $450 for a 10mm sheet


----------



## Random_irish_guy (Feb 11, 2018)

By reasonably priced I mean under $4,000 for even a glass aqurium

today from the 6th company I've contacted quoted me $4450 i asked was that for glass or acrylic she said its same price for both im sorry but a 72x12x12 should not cost that much

So any advice about building my own would be greatly appreciated idk if it's even possible to do it without busting since it's my first time


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

https://www.customaquariums.com/14-80-g ... as-is.html

Would that work?


----------



## Random_irish_guy (Feb 11, 2018)

DutchAJ said:


> https://www.customaquariums.com/14-80-gallon-glass-aquarium-12-h-x-96-l-x-18-d-as-is.html
> 
> Would that work?


Sadly no that one is to large it's a long story but short version gf hates fish where I love them just haven't keep them in 10 years so we found a compromise

Here is the tank build I made to help explain it


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Have you ever seen plywood tank builds? If not it is basically a tank that you build with plywood on bottom and 3 sides, you seal it with fiberglass and resin/pond armor, then the only glass panel is the front viewing panel. Looking at your design it looks like the front will be the only panel you plan to have as a view-able panel to begin with so that may be a really good option for you because if you did a plywood build then all you would need for glass is one piece of 72X12 so that would cut a good deal off the glass cost.

If you have not seen a plywood build before just google it and you'll see all sorts of builds guys have done. Might be a good option for you to consider perhaps.


----------



## Random_irish_guy (Feb 11, 2018)

Steve C said:


> Have you ever seen plywood tank builds? If not it is basically a tank that you build with plywood on bottom and 3 sides, you seal it with fiberglass and resin/pond armor, then the only glass panel is the front viewing panel. Looking at your design it looks like the front will be the only panel you plan to have as a view-able panel to begin with so that may be a really good option for you because if you did a plywood build then all you would need for glass is one piece of 72X12 so that would cut a good deal off the glass cost.
> 
> If you have not seen a plywood build before just google it and you'll see all sorts of builds guys have done. Might be a good option for you to consider perhaps.


Oh thanks I'll look into that I've never heard of that before 
It might actually work


----------



## Random_irish_guy (Feb 11, 2018)

Steve C said:


> Have you ever seen plywood tank builds? If not it is basically a tank that you build with plywood on bottom and 3 sides, you seal it with fiberglass and resin/pond armor, then the only glass panel is the front viewing panel. Looking at your design it looks like the front will be the only panel you plan to have as a view-able panel to begin with so that may be a really good option for you because if you did a plywood build then all you would need for glass is one piece of 72X12 so that would cut a good deal off the glass cost.
> 
> If you have not seen a plywood build before just google it and you'll see all sorts of builds guys have done. Might be a good option for you to consider perhaps.


So after a few hours of looking into it I think this will be what I do i might even get the glass free contacted the glass guy he thinks he has a scrap glass needed

Now I just have to plan for a way to do the lights and be able to get to the filter etc but that suggestion was a big help thank you


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

No problem hope it works out for you. There a lot of plywood builds over on Monster Fish Keepers site under the DIY section so check that out as well and see how some of those guys run filters & lights and such on their plywood builds.


----------



## Random_irish_guy (Feb 11, 2018)

Steve C said:


> No problem hope it works out for you. There a lot of plywood builds over on Monster Fish Keepers site under the DIY section so check that out as well and see how some of those guys run filters & lights and such on their plywood builds.


Thanks I'll check them out 
The original plan its hard to explain but on the left side 1ft in I was going to put a panel front to back then 2 more left to right making 3 chambers first being the filter then heater then pump for the lights I was going to run from left to right across the middle and attach the led light strip that way its a all in one aquarium if that makes sense


----------

